# Free wood



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have a LOT of spalted hackberry and some cedar free if you want to come get it. Due to health reasons I doubt if I will ever use any of it. May have some hickory too just can't remember. Some large pieces for vessels too. Well seasoned been sitting for 4 years.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Geez Bobby, sure hate to hear about your health stopping you from something you really love......


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Approximately where in Texas are you?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sorry Crystal Beach


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Bobby, I sure heat to hear that you are having health problems. Please keep all of us posted.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang, Bobby !!!.. Sure hate to hear you got the miseries.. Guess it just goes with the 'mileage' we're rackin' up...

Would luv to get my hands on some of that spalted hackberry you are world famous for....but odds on me getting down there are probably slim and none...

Pay attention to yore Docs..you oughta have at least a couple of more decades in you....:cheers:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby, I would love to get some of your pieces from you if still available. Will have to see when I can come pick some up though. We are having a wedding shower next Saturday at our home and a nephews baby shower next Sunday also. Matbe the next weekend? If that is too long, maybe I can get off a day to come.

I would rather see you busy turning though. Miss your stuff on this site. So sorry your not feeling up to doing projects. I can get some of it for Jim also and ship some to him.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bobby, Hate to hear about your health and hope it gets better. I'd love to pick up some of that wood if I can get down there in the near future (and could drop some off for Jim on the way home). Are you still printing the decals? If so, maybe you could give me a quick lesson on those as well - loved some of the work you did. Take care.

Tom..............


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

hope you get better from whatever ails you


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear you are going thru a rough time Bobby!! We will keep you in our prayers!!


----------

